# L144 BNP spawning~!



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG after so long, all the sudden my L144 BNP spawned again~!
I think they probably heard the news that Livyding's L144s are busy with those babies, so they decided to go at it too, lol~ 
No wonder the male was hiding inside the cave for over a week already~ 

I don't have a cave before, so the last couple times they spawned, I only see about 3~4 baby L144, and they never survived long enough...
This time with a clay close-end cave, and most of them are still guarded by the papa L144 inside, so I'm estimated about 10+ babies, a bit over 0.5 inch long...

I want those L144 babies to survive this time, but I donno what to do... 
- How do I get them out & when I should get them out??
- can they stay in my 50g tetras + lightly planted tank, or should I set up another holding tank?
- or Should I put them in my 10G shrimp tank?

Please help~~


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

My pleco's spawn in terra cotta caves. As soon as all the fry have hatched, i shake the fry out into a small breeder box. Usually the male doesn't even come out his cave, non the worse for wear! Cave goes back in the tank, and the fry go into a grow out tank after their yolk sac's have been absorbed. I found my lemon tetra's, denisoni barbs, etc, were eating the fry as fast as they were coming out of the cave!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I frequently capture fry by removing the cave and swishing it around in a bucket of tank water to rinse the fry out.


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

I scoop the cave plus male into a glass placed sideways in the tank and transfer the whole works into a breeder box.
Sometimes I have to shake a bit to get the male out and I then take him out and transfer to the main tank. I have
about 70 super red x calico long fins and another 25 or so super reds growing out right now. All have done very well with
this method and I haven't lost a single one !


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

I've found a simple piece of driftwood with a few 1" holes drilled 4-5" deep. Works great for me. The survival rate is actually too high for my planted tank..lol


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback~!
Currently I'm do have a breeder box that has a thin film of algae on it, so which is good.
Should I put some sand in it?? or leave it as a bare box?

All of them doesn't have the yolk sac anymore, so I donno how old are they now... 1 week? 2 weeks old?
How many days after long should I try to remove the fry to either breeder box or shrimp tank?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't add sand, I do add small piecies of driftwood


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh well too late, they all went out of the cave yesterday...
Now either I will have to try to catch them all, or just leave them in the tank...


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats!  Personally I left mine be in the tank they spawned in, since I was too nervous to shock them by moving them before a few weeks old. My tank has nothing predatory in it though... Maybe if they're being eaten, move the tetras temporarily? Let us know how it goes.


----------

